

Wireframing Mobile Apps or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Index Cards - lytol
http://lytol.com/articles/mobile-wireframing.html

======
jsinghdreams
I love the Dr. Strangelove reference!

The advice is sold too! Unplugging is often the most helpful way to get sh*t
done. Another technique I came across recently is to start off your day with
production rather than consumption. i.e. start your morning writing a 500 word
essay or going outside, sitting in a park, and just making those wireframes.
Your day will be exponentially more productive!

~~~
fletchowns
This Dr. Strangelove reference has been waaaaay overused lately, it's just
starting to be annoying now.

As far as using index cards for wireframing, seems like a decent enough idea
if you have a really small team. Doesn't really scale that well for larger
teams/projects.

~~~
lytol
I'm just hoping to edge out "How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love Pooping
During Childbirth" in Google search results.

------
amirmc
Delightfully simple.

Additional benefit (not explicitly mentioned) is that you can test your
UI/flows with potential users.

Imagine having a deck of cards with you in the pub. You could let someone
navigate the app, card by card, and quickly identify the sticking points &
user confusion. All _without_ having to build anything.

~~~
bane
As an interesting alternative, I've gotten tons of mileage doing this in
Powerpoint. You can even setup hyperlinks on the "buttons" to quickly move to
different slides in the deck showing different interface states.

------
marquis
Thank you! I always start with paper and pen - there is just no faster way to
iterate and, more importantly: focus. I need to get out of the office to do
creative work like this and taking a tablet with me just leads to distractions
rather than just "out of the office for the next couple of hours in the park,
don't email me".

------
LukeRB
Awesome (concise, yet detailed) post, Brian! I was just talking to a co-
founder friend the other night who suggested the same approach. It's
brilliantly-simple and is ideal for people looking to talk about their ideas
without having to build them or smaller teams.

Thanks for sharing, Luke (<http://LukeRB.com>)

------
impunity
Hackers need intuitive design tools. Nothing's more intuitive than drawing
with a pen on some cards. No commands to remember.

